# 1st Pier Trip 2017... Sheepshead!



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Windy as Hell & Big Sheepies!*

Gulf Shores State Park Pier
Gulf Shores, Alabama

Big sheepies were the norm today, they were averaging at least five (5) pounds, with lots of larger ones, I had one that was 7#12oz.
Some big and beautiful fish hitting the deck
And they were indeed putting a hurting on bait/tackle, but everyone was thrilled when they could get one netted.
They were diving into the pilings, snapping lines, straightening/breaking hooks and in general giving everyone fits trying to land one... I averaged at least 4-5 lost fish for each landed.
And of course they were their usual bait stealing lil'bastard selves.

Shrimp was the mainstay till around lunch and they suddenly decided that Fiddlers were gourmet fare.
Then Walleyealx and his buddy took over the class, with on 'How to Hook Up' and 'How Not to Lose Fish at the Net'. They were tag teaming them with gusto, which was great to see because they practically couldn't buy a bite earlier in the morning with their Fiddlers.

Several regulars were very gracious with their time, tackle and knowledge, and helped visiting anglers get their tackle and technique up to par and start catching.

Sheepies were being caught the length of the pier from what I both heard and saw.
From the draw to shallows the was quite a bite of Whiting today, with many being a good size.
A veritable 'Chew Down' from some reports.
Nate was having troubles with not being able to hoss the Sheepies out of the pilings, got frustrated, and went to take his mood out on the Whiting.
He made a good dent in the population.

I saw several nice Black Drum caught, and all were well within good eating size.
Also saw a few small Flounder and... Wait for it... Some really nice Specks.
One of the guys kept trying to fish for Sheepies in the shallows with live shrimps, and was rewarded with three very nice Specks while I was there.

Nate and I walked off the pier with a limit plus of Sheeps and plenty of Whiting.
And to think I almost didn't come out today because of the wind.
But a friend told me it might be worth my time.

Nate's First of the Day



One More Till Limit for Me



My Best of the Day, 7#12oz


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice report!!! And some fine sheeps


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

Great report. Awesome fish


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

good trip, now how you going to cook em? sheeps make great fish cakes or fish balls!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> good trip, now how you going to cook em? sheeps make great fish cakes or fish balls!


Tonite there will be three choices, fillets deep fried or iron skillet blackened, and whole grilled fish.
Sides will be crinkle cut fries and fresh veggies.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The PFF top chief can fish to, hot damn! Nice fish dude!


----------

